# Submit you status report on the 721.



## rolou21 (Apr 4, 2002)

So far after almost 1 month, my unit has been working fine with some very minor hiccups such as epg freezing (only once)...missed timer (once) check switch (when dp twin lnb was installed...
software issue to be fixed during future d/l...had to put back legacy twin to correct this problem)
All in all I like it...just peeved about the 522 having to separate tuners to watch....


----------



## virtualsmith (Jul 16, 2002)

I've had my 721 for almost a week now and I love it! I had a 7200 for a couple of years before that so that is where my dish receiver and PVR experience comes from. So here's my list:

Items I love!:
- the ability to watch a show and tape another at the same time
- the ability to tape two shows back to back, giving them both the 1-3 min buffers before and after
- the ability to save searches and rerun them from the search history list
- it is MUCH faster in the guide! Moving around in the guide is fast and easy
- there is a ton of harddrive space, I'll never use it all.
- it is very stable and solid
- the UHF remote is very cool. works through walls. features are nice
- many others that I am forgetting to mention

Items that I don't like and wish were fixed:
- When you watch a show that is taping (maybe 15 minutes behind Live or something) and the show stops taping because it hit the end, you are thrown into live TV and you have to go back into the PVR section and fast forward back to where you were in the show
- There is no way to organize your shows in the PVR recorded section. I'd love to separate my Sci-Fi shows (Stargate, etc.) from my wife's shows (Trading Spaces, Cooking shows, etc.) 
- The timers show up in the list without the name of the program. Just "123 USA, 7:00PM Friday" or whatever.

All of the bads are easily fixable and I hope they are fixed soon. The good widely outweigh the bads, though.

Overall, I am very happy with my 721 so far!

Steve


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I have had mine for over 3 weeks now and I love it. The only problems were with a couple missed recordings and some timer conflicts that shouldn't be conflicts. I fixed it by deleting all of my timers and re-entered them. Also if you have a timer setup and your are using PIP and watching 2 different channels the timer should automatically switch to the timer channel and start recording WITHOUT permission!


----------



## BobtopFL (Aug 4, 2002)

I had my new 721 installed on Saturday, yesterday, I love it but. I purchased the 150 package and evertime I turn the 721 on the unit shows only the 50 package. I have talked to DISH and they give me the replay that it is a new unit and not all of the bugs have been worked out in the software area, that is why there is a disclaimer in the package. I thinkthis is a lot of ....... but who knows. Has anyone else been having this problem. I like the3 unit but who wants to have to go through pulling out the card and putting it back in so it will start itself over again and download software to start itself. Any ideas?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

They plan on having a software upgrade to have frame advance and slow motion, and plan on fixing the legacy/dishpro twin problem where i causes it to lose the 119 channels once ad ay with the dishpro but not the twin, and the plan on having organized features as well.


----------

